# All those waiting for DELIVERY of your new K2...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I would love to see the excitement of each person opening their brand new Kindle2 when it is delivered. I remember it all so well with K1:

Looking out the window every 5 minutes: (on the 25th and beyond)

Knowing what it was when the doorbell rang. Heart pouncing: yessss; it's here...yessss! The UPS man looking at you like you are a member of the Cleaver family as you sing-song...Thaaank youuuu!! Have a nice dayyyy!!!

Then, you want to tear the box open: but you think twice; and ever so gently open it...and Oh!! when you get to the "Kindle box" under all the cardboard; a sight to behold. With caution, you anxiously unpack each side of the "book-like" box trying to memorize exactly where each item was placed. *(wonder if K2 will still be in a book-like box)*

Next, your heart drops to your feet when you realize you have to wait 2* (now 4)*hours for a charge. You plug it in, and check the time every five minutes. You pace, you keep checking the charge light, you go to Kindlebooks.com, you pace some more...Then magic...the charging light goes out.

Once again, your heart starts to race and your palms start to sweat. Ever so carefully, you hold it as not to smudge the screen. Gently flip the on switch and see the wonderful floating words Amazon Kindle appear; you can't believe your eyes...and then the Welcome, you are reading your first Kindle book. Of course, you nearly die when you see your name personalized on the welcome note.

You eat dinner late, because you were busy with the Kindle; then leave the dishes in the sink...hours and hours later, you're still up in bed, fumbling with Kindle: next page, last page, home, whispernet, flip, flip; scroll, scroll, *(now jog/toggle)* download, one-click. Soon, you start to get drowsy and figure I better put my precious Kindle down before I fall asleep and roll on it and crack the screen. Reluctantly, you put in within arms-reach next to the bed (not on the bed).

The next morning you are awake BEFORE your alarm because of the Kindle. Flip, flip; scroll, scroll (toggle,toggle)...you don't bother to make the bed...too busy. Oh shoot!! You put Kindle down...jump in the shower, brush your teeth, barely make it to work on time. The whole day at work; your itchy fingers want to pull out the Kindle. After work, sandwhiches or take out for dinner...too busy with the Kindle...no dishes this time; oh no-sir-e.

Later that evening; no tv...no time, too busy; still playing with the Kindle. Next day at work there is the hint of purple under your eyes from lack of sleep for the second night in a row; and once again--you gladly repeat the process. Oh the joy!

Ah the memory... wish I could be a fly on the wall; well, maybe a butterfly...for each person's reaction.
Enjoy your new K2!
Visit www.SquareTrade.com for *3* year warranty ask for ADH plan


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

See, this is why I've requested the 25th off..I may need the 26th off too. The kids will be eating pizza. Luckily, Dominos just opened by us (They're my least favorite pizza place, but in a pinch, they'll do)


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

If my delivery goes like yours obviously did I may have to medicate myself in order to avoid getting committed to the asylum by unfortunate witnesses.  I suspect this might be a real danger and shall take appropriate measures to avoid it.  First I shall schedule a personal day to get out of work.  Second, a giant mail slot so the UPS guy can hand me the packedge without having to witness my unfortunate happy dance.  Third, a stand by to sign the board in case I am incapable of holding a pen.  Finally, tinted windows so that pedestrians can't see the aforementioned dance during the next four hours while the Kindle is charging.

If I have missed any chance of exposure could someone let me know, I wouldn't want to risk a state hospital in that condition.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> If my delivery goes like yours obviously did I may have to medicate myself in order to avoid getting committed to the asylum by unfortunate witnesses. I suspect this might be a real danger and shall take appropriate measures to avoid it. First I shall schedule a personal day to get out of work. Second, a giant mail slot so the UPS guy can hand me the packedge without having to witness my unfortunate happy dance. Third, a stand by to sign the board in case I am incapable of holding a pen. Finally, tinted windows so that pedestrians can't see the aforementioned dance during the next four hours while the Kindle is charging.
> 
> If I have missed any chance of exposure could someone let me know, I wouldn't want to risk a state hospital in that condition.


Make sure that the webcams and any other camera are put away. Wouldn't want an accidental pic of you doing your happy dance....


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

ogie287 said:


> Make sure that the webcams and any other camera are put away. Wouldn't want an accidental pic of you doing your happy dance....


Good Idea, I shall start destroying all image capturing devices immediately.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I wish delivery was this week. I am home this week. It is probley good it not this week because I would not get anything done. At least I go into work late in the morning next week. Also I will be finish with my school work by this Sunday. And my next class will not start 3/2. At least I will have the first few mornings and nights to play with it. And the weekend of course.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

And don't forget to get your Xanax refilled before the 25th. You'll need it while you're waiting for the UPS man.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> And don't forget to get your Xanax refilled before the 25th. You'll need it while you're waiting for the UPS man.


I have to remember to leave a note for the UPS man. My usual UPS man knows to leave any package next door at the laundry mat. I am going to leave a note in case anyone new delivers my package.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My UPS delivery is usually just before 5 pm.  I'm so bad...I once pretended to acidentally run into my UPS man at his lunch stop.  I said, "Oh, hi...I didn't expect to see you here; if you have anything for me, I'll save you the trip and take it off your hands now."


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> And don't forget to get your Xanax refilled before the 25th. You'll need it while you're waiting for the UPS man.


Not sure Xanax will do it, is there an over the counter version of Thorazine.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Anne:* I have to wash my blankets _on the 25th_ I don't like to put the wear and tear on my new washer and dryer...can you suggest a good laundry mat??

*Luvmy4brats:* Cold cereal will do; some are packed with vitamins...Kix is good.
*
Gruntman:* your board name will suit you...you will be a grunting man doing that happy dance.

I still can't believe that I tracked down the UPS man at his lunchstop...I feel so rude when I think back.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

sjc said:


> *
> Gruntman:* your board name will suit you...you will be a grunting man doing that happy dance.


grunting is my native language


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sjc said:


> *Anne:* I have to wash my blankets _on the 25th_ I don't like to put the wear and tear on my new washer and dryer...can you suggest a good laundry mat??
> 
> *Luvmy4brats:* Cold cereal will do; some are packed with vitamins...Kix is good.
> *
> ...


LOL if you lived near me you know what laundry mat I would recommend  The people who work next door at the laundry mat are great  They never mind getting my packages. I just have to remember not to rip the package out of the hands of the person who hands me the package.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks sjc for bringing back those wonderful memories of the day my Kindle arrived! I am so excited for all of you waiting on your new K2s!


----------



## deMoMo (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll be working that day, but checking the UPS site.  If it comes before lunch I'll run home from work to start the charging process!

I wonder how many people would pay $X extra to have it come full charged?  Hmmm.....maybe I should start a poll!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sjc said:


> My UPS delivery is usually just before 5 pm. I'm so bad...I once pretended to acidentally run into my UPS man at his lunch stop. I said, "Oh, hi...I didn't expect to see you here; if you have anything for me, I'll save you the trip and take it off your hands now."


My UPS man is usually in town around noon. He doesn't make it to my house until after 4..Sometimes closer to 7-8pm. I can either call the UPS center and have them hold the package for me (I can pick it up at noon in the next town over - about 30 minutes away) Or I can head into town and hunt down the driver.

Gruntman - A bottle of Jack or Jose should do the job if you can't find OTC Thorazine.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

> I wonder how many people would pay $X extra to have it come full charged? Hmmm.....maybe I should start a poll!


and somebody else gets to handle my K2 first, no way 

Sylvia


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

deMoMo said:


> I wonder how many people would pay $X extra to have it come full charged? Hmmm.....maybe I should start a poll!


Just remember you can read it while it's charging. You can also read while the books are downloading. (At least you can with the K1..I'm going to hope it's the same for K2)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

The Best Part for me this time when I get my new Kindle. I will have this great group to share my excitement with. I wonder what kind of box the Kindle will come in this time?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Just remember you can read it while it's charging. You can also read while the books are downloading. (At least you can with the K1..I'm going to hope it's the same for K2)


I think since I still have my Kindle1. I may read Sookie while I wait for Champagne to charge etc.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Anne:  I wonder about the box as well.  The K1 packaging was unique.  I don't know that the K2 being so thin, will require that thick of a box...  Darn...I can't wait for the 25th and I'm not even waiting for a K2!!  I just can't wait to read all the reviews and feedback.  I'm so happy for everyone.

Gruntman:  Margaritas are quite tasty and doubling up on the Tequila will do a grunting man good.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

The day I get it I won't get home before 4. Then if I have to charge it, it will be 8. Fortunately I don't have to work the next day, but we are going out of town to see family (step daughters). I think they will totally NOT understand if I spend most of my time with the Kindle. Yikes!! But, at least I'll finally have it!!

And mind you, the first story was pure torture as it just fueled my own fantasies! Seriously thinking about running home for lunnch, but not sure I would go back to work! Ha!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sjc said:


> Anne: I wonder about the box as well. The K1 packaging was unique. I don't know that the K2 being so thin, will require that thick of a box... Darn...I can't wait for the 25the and I'm not even waiting for a K2!! I just can't wait to read all the reviews and feedback. I'm so happy for everyone.
> 
> Gruntman: Margaritas are quite tasty and doubling up on the Tequila will do a grunting man good.


SJC: That is what I was thinking the K2 is so thin. I just hope they sent K2 in another great box. When I open the packing box and saw the box I said Wow.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Anne:  Ditto.
I do recall the package was part of the excitement of the great delivery.  The K2 surely is thin!!...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sjc said:


> Anne: Ditto.
> I do recall the package was part of the excitement of the great delivery. The K2 surely is thin!!...


I will still will be so excited when Champagne comes no matter what the package looks like. A nice package would be a plus. I will have to wait and see.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> See, this is why I've requested the 25th off..I may need the 26th off too. The kids will be eating pizza. Luckily, Dominos just opened by us (They're my least favorite pizza place, but in a pinch, they'll do)


I can't stand Domino's but my daughter loves them and they are just 1/4 mile up the road. We buy the small/medium and I stay away.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I feel so lucky....my K2 is being delivered to my office (business address) and the UPS guy is usually there between 10 and 11 am.

Of course, by posting this, I have probably jinxed myself....sigh....

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie:  He'll be right on time; usually are on business routes.

Darn; I should have ordered K2 just for the excitement of receiving it all over again...lol.  It was a fun day.  The first time you see the Amazon Kindle words on the screen...sigh.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

sjc said:


> Anne: I wonder about the box as well. The K1 packaging was unique. I don't know that the K2 being so thin, will require that thick of a box... Darn...I can't wait for the 25th and I'm not even waiting for a K2!! I just can't wait to read all the reviews and feedback. I'm so happy for everyone.
> 
> Gruntman: Margaritas are quite tasty and doubling up on the Tequila will do a grunting man good.


Wish I had read this post earlier, margaritas are a really good idea, but I threw out the blender because I was afraid it might have a camera in it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Wish I had read this post earlier, margaritas are a really good idea, but I threw out the blender because I was afraid it might have a camera in it.


On the rocks margaritas are better anyway. Less of a chance of a brain freeze when you're pounding them back...Not that I'd know from experience or anything....really.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe I'll get my camera out to mark the event on the 26th. Or maybe I'll just take pics of the box once its inside. I don't want to get in trouble taking pics of my UPS guy....the man is very good looking and I don't want to be accused of stalking him.  Makes me want to order heavy stuff just to see him haul it up the driveway <snicker>.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Maybe I'll get my camera out to mark the event on the 26th. Or maybe I'll just take pics of the box once its inside. I don't want to get in trouble taking pics of my UPS guy....the man is very good looking and I don't want to be accused of stalking him.  Makes me want to order heavy stuff just to see him haul it up the driveway <snicker>.


My husband has been accusing me of having an affair with the UPS man for years...He's certainly here enough!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> On the rocks margaritas are better anyway. Less of a chance of a brain freeze when you're pounding them back...Not that I'd know from experience or anything....really.


On the rocks it is, drinks are on me guys. Let's start pounding them down and the 25th will be here before we know it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Woohoo! The Jarhead Marine is paying! I'll take 2 with salt.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Woohoo! The Jarhead Marine is paying! I'll take 2 with salt.


For crossing out that foul word before you posted  I'll make them both doubles. 

Let the waiting begin.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, you are a true Kindle(holic)!! 



luvmy4brats said:


> See, this is why I've requested the 25th off..I may need the 26th off too. The kids will be eating pizza. Luckily, Dominos just opened by us (They're my least favorite pizza place, but in a pinch, they'll do)


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> On the rocks it is, drinks are on me guys. Let's start pounding them down and the 25th will be here before we know it.


Margaritas sound good to me. I'll have mine in a travel mug so they won't notice at work. 

I'm fortunate in that my husband is home and will call me when UPS arrives. I'm only about 10 minutes from home so, I'll just start feeling sick or something (to much margaritas?) and have to leave work!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Rivery said:


> Margaritas sound good to me. I'll have mine in a travel mug so they won't notice at work.
> 
> I'm fortunate in that my husband is home and will call me when UPS arrives. I'm only about 10 minutes from home so, I'll just start feeling sick or something (to much margaritas?) and have to leave work!


Just make sure your DH picks you up, I make 'em stong.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Just make sure your DH picks you up, I make 'em stong.


Good point. I'll have him on designated driver duty that day too.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Rivery said:


> Good point. I'll have him on designated driver duty that day too.


We're all about safety here at Kindleboards, I'll put an umbrella in yours just to make it special.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> For crossing out that foul word before you posted  I'll make them both doubles.
> 
> Let the waiting begin.


I'm married to one, but I'm a former sailor and that slips out from time to time. Sadly the ability to drink like a sailor didn't follow me into civilian life. Two doubles will knock me out these days.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm married to one, but I'm a former sailor and that slips out from time to time. Sadly the ability to drink like a sailor didn't follow me into civilian life. Two doubles will knock me out these days.


Gotcha one double for the squid I mean seaman(seaperson?)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I like you, Marine. Despite how you feel about cats and the color pink.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> We're all about safety here at Kindleboards, I'll put an umbrella in yours just to make it special.


The umbrella may give it away at work. Ah, who cares, it's a celebration!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I like you, Marine. Despite how you feel about cats and the color pink.


Can't help it about the cats(hello, DEVIL DOG) but we are all pink on the inside so I guess I can learn to stand it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Rivery said:


> The umbrella may give it away at work. Ah, who cares, it's a celebration!


That is true it is a celebration


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Rivery said:


> The umbrella may give it away at work. Ah, who cares, it's a celebration!


Just tell your boss that your drink burns easily and you need to protect it from the sun.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I had 2, salted, rocks...couldn't resist.  All the typing made me thirsty.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Just tell your boss that your drink burns easily and you need to protect it from the sun.


LOL!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

sjc said:


> I had 2, salted, rocks...couldn't resist. All the typing made me thirsty.


How did salty rocks help yer thirst?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

All this margarita talk has made me thirsty!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Some things to do before your first Kindle arrives;

1) Read as many of your DTB's as you can.  Once you get a Kindle, your desire for them will fade.(in most people)

2) Sweep off the path the UPS guy has to traverse to your door.  You don't want to slip and fall as you run out to meet him.

3) If you have pets, set them up with bigger food and water dishes.  New Kindle Shock will last a few days.

4) Get all of your house hold chores done.  The last thing you want to do is house work or laundry after you get your Kindle.

5) Prepare and freeze several days worth of meals for the family.  You don't want them starving anymore than you do your pets.

6) Prepare a good reading area ahead of time.  Make sure there is an outlet for the Kindle charger close buy.  This way you can read while it is plugged in.  Make sure it's a comfortable area and well lit.  You will be there a while.

7) Unplug the phone, turn off cell phones, lock the doors and say good bye to everyone.  You wont want to be disturbed.   If it's important(like anything is more important than your new Kindle) they will call back.

8.) If you haven't done so, check out the KB for book recommendations and have some of them sent to your Kindle now.  No need to wait until the last minute.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

All sound advice Vampyre.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> Just tell your boss that your drink burns easily and you need to protect it from the sun.


and it's a VIRGIN margarita, right?


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

ogie287 said:


> and it's a VIRGIN margarita, right?


Right. nudge nudge wink wink say no more say no more


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> How did salty rocks help yer thirst? Cheesy


That's why I had to have two...the first one made me more thirsty! Never a lack for margarita supplies around here. No-sir-ee.

Vampy: Great post.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sjc said:


> That's why I had to have two...the first one made me more thirsty! Never a lack for margarita supplies around here. No-sir-ee.
> 
> Vampy: Great post.


Remember me when you are serving the margarita's


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Thanks


Thanks?


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

someone had to many, Vampyre is quoting himself


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Anne said:


> Remember me when you are serving the margarita's


One tall glass on the way, don't spill it on the rug.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Note to self.  Never drink a person that's had too much to drink.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Note to self. Never drink a person that's had too much to drink.


I'd probably just say. . .Never drink a person.



Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I'd probably just say. . .Never drink a person.
> 
> 
> 
> Ann


LOL... so true, Ann... so true! LOL


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

so I broke down and got the overnight delivery  - what are the chances that it will be delivered in the am instead of my normal 6:30 pm for UPS that isn't overnight?  Anyone work for UPS and would know??


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> See, this is why I've requested the 25th off..I may need the 26th off too.


I can't believe you took the day off! That's a really good idea, I wonder how I can get out of my meetings that day.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

kim said:


> I can't believe you took the day off! That's a really good idea, I wonder how I can get out of my meetings that day.


Get yourself a life size cardboard cut out.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

how could I forget Wednesday is the 25th?  I just scheduled a income tax appointment sheesh the only bright side is I will be making money to buy books


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I will be personally getting my K2 off the UPS truck at 8:30am.  I will walk out of work with it!  I will have no need to rush to the door every time I hear a car go by!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Sariy said:


> I will be personally getting my K2 off the UPS truck at 8:30am. I will walk out of work with it! I will have no need to rush to the door every time I hear a car go by!


Oh yea, rub it in. It's not nice to flaunt your superior UPS connections in front of us


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kim said:


> I can't believe you took the day off! That's a really good idea, I wonder how I can get out of my meetings that day.


I work evenings and my UPS guy doesn't deliver until between 3-7. I generally leave for work around 4 and don't get home until after midnight. Taking the night off was not a difficult decision.  My kids are getting pizza and they'll find me locked away in my sitting room with a big huge do not disturb sign on my door  I'll have been without my Kindle for more than 2 weeks..This is serious stuff here and requires my total concentration.

I'm still contemplating whether or not to hunt my driver down in town, having it held for pick-up at the UPS center, or having it delivered to the UPS store...All of these will pretty much guarantee me getting my Kindle by noon...It will also mean a trip into town (35 minutes each way) I'm so impatient.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

I have it all planned out.  Wed. morning, I'll be at the office.  Check the front porch before getting the kids from school.  Pick up kids from school at 1:30 (early-out day) then camp out on the porch (or pretend to do the dishes while looking out the window) until the UPS guy shows up.  Better yet, I'll be on KB while I have our dog outside to alert me of anyone even remotely close to our house.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

rho said:


> so I broke down and got the overnight delivery - what are the chances that it will be delivered in the am instead of my normal 6:30 pm for UPS that isn't overnight? Anyone work for UPS and would know??


I hope the odds are really high -- I am wishing for the same scenario in my case since I have overnight delivery. It will be a long day of screen refreshes to check delivery status otherwise.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

My daughter told me she may be flying in on the night of the 25th. The last flight of the night arrives around 11 pm. I may develop a case of a  "Kindletosis" soon after Ladybug is delivered to the office.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*luvmy4brats*: "Without your Kindle for two weeks" I would be having serious withdrawal. I'd have the shakes; I'd be foaming at the mouth and I'd be pacing a hole in the floor. Do you regret the quick sale of your K1? I would have had to wait until the 26th to sell; as I'd seriously die with just one Kindleless* day* let alone _2 weeks_!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sjc said:


> *luvmy4brats*: "Without your Kindle for two weeks" I would be having serious withdrawal. I'd have the shakes; I'd be foaming at the mouth and I'd be pacing a hole in the floor. Do you regret the quick sale of your K1? I would have had to wait until the 26th to sell; as I'd seriously die with just one Kindleless* day* let alone _2 weeks_!!


No, I don't regret the quick sale. Edgar went to a good home ans I was able to make enough on the sale of that and my other cases/accessories to cover the entire purchase amount of my new Kindle. It's been rough, but not horrible (I probably make it out to be so much worse than it really is). I've just spent more time here.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> No, I don't regret the quick sale. Edgar went to a good home ans I was able to make enough on the sale of that and my other cases/accessories to cover the entire purchase amount of my new Kindle. It's been rough, but not horrible (I probably make it out to be so much worse than it really is). I've just spent more time here.


Plus you are really hoping Stephen King will read your plea for the Pink Kindle and send it to you --


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Of course I am!

I would do just about anything for a pink Kindle...seriously. Except eat bugs/gross things (I'd _so_ not make it on Survivor or Amazing Race or one of those type shows).

Funny thing..Pink isn't even my favorite color, but my cell phone, camera, and ipod are all pink. I almost got a pink laptop too, but it was sold out and I wound up with red. My favorite color is turquoise, but they don't make many electronics that color. Plus, if it's pink, I know my oldest daughter and my son won't try to steal it..she HATES pink.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Surely there are some pink skins out there.  If not, i guess you'll have to paint it with Peptibismol.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Of course I am!
> 
> I would do just about anything for a pink Kindle...seriously. Except eat bugs/gross things (I'd _so_ not make it on Survivor or Amazing Race or one of those type shows).
> 
> Funny thing..Pink isn't even my favorite color, but my cell phone, camera, and ipod are all pink. I almost got a pink laptop too, but it was sold out and I wound up with red. My favorite color is turquoise, but they don't make many electronics that color. Plus, if it's pink, I know my oldest daughter and my son won't try to steal it..she HATES pink.


have you seen the blue Nintendo DSi that is coming out in April?
its almost turquoise

Sylvia


----------

